# Murilo Ninja vs. Ricardo Arona



## Kenpo_student (Nov 1, 2002)

Official for Pride 23. This fight is going to be awesome. I'm pulling for Ninja. Also made official was Wanderlei Silva against Kanehara. I guess Pride still hasn't gotten tired of watching Wanderlei crush B grade Japanese fighters.:rofl:


----------



## ace (Nov 8, 2002)

x


----------

